
Giving the Dry-Erase Whiteboard a High-Tech Makeover – MIT Technology Review - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608554/giving-the-dry-erase-whiteboard-a-high-tech-makeover/
======
wodahs02
Good timing this. I just did an impromptu session with my lead designer to
brainstorm some wireframe. It worked seamlessly. Awesome. Pls take my money
(even tho it's free). People WILL pay for this.

------
adeel4
Love the computer vision part working in real-time. I wonder if this works if
I just set up a permanent camera with a chromebox pointing at a whiteboard.
Then I can have an always-on remote whiteboard

~~~
hsileng
That's an awesome idea except that you really want to warn people that it's
always streaming. You don't want sensitive info on the whiteboard easily
accessible

------
esthermun
I like it. The whiteboard seems to be an anachronism but in reality, I suspect
its something people cling to. Just look at every office space. Whiteboard or
Idea Paint galore!

------
sdneirf
We have a smart board in our office that no one uses. I'll hav e to give this
a spin to see if it sucks less. Hopefully far less...

------
IamFermat
Just tried it out. Really cool stuff. So easy to use. I am going to have to
add this to our toolset with my remote developers

------
pamelabuck
I have tried all the collaboration tools and I am usually skeptical but this
one seems promising

------
ondeodiff
Our team is big on whiteboards for architecture, etc. This sounds awesoe

------
raimundjoss
Now if only they have a mobile app.....

~~~
safdeep
Seconded.... Would be killer if they have support mobile for this.

